# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Las obras del Louvre, con el agua al cuello

## F. Lázaro

Como tengan que sacar todo lo que hay en el piso inferior del Louvre, van para rato... a ver quién mueve todo eso.




> http://www.abc.es/cultura/arte/abci-...7_noticia.html
> 
> *Las obras del Louvre, con el agua al cuello por el incumplimiento de los planes*
> *
> Francia pone a salvo con urgencia las obras de sus principales museos, incapaz de cumplir sus propios planes pensados hace más de una década*
> 
> 
> La Venus de Milo contempla las cajas que abarrotan su entorno. - AFP
> 
> ...

----------

Jonasino (04-jun-2016)

----------


## Jonasino

Y todavia decimos que en España somos chapuceros e improvisadores....

----------

